
Bail Bloc: A cryptocurrency scheme to end bail - danso
https://thenewinquiry.com/bail-bloc/
======
WhiteOwlLion
CoinHive + Social Cause = Bail Bloc

I've seen variations of this such as hurricane relief, etc. I'm not too keen
on having Monero being the crypto because of the anonymous focus of
Cryptonight altcoins. Here you'd want more transparency to see where the money
trail goes.

The name escapes me but there was an ICO for a giving altcoin whose purpose
was to track projects and spending. This way, you don't have Red Cross
collecting from a disaster but not using the donations for that disaster.

